# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Magiapotagia limpia, fija y da esplendor (último: MJJMarkos)

## Patrick I. O'Malley

Efectivamente, ese era el lema de la Real Academia de la Lengua. 

Muchos de vosotros lleváis en este foro tiempo suficiente como para saber el espíritu protector de nuestra lengua común que tenemos la mayoría de los foreros, incluyendo al administrador.

En tiempos ejercí la tarea de "Ortografiator" procurando invitar a los foreros a cuidar el lenguaje con resultados bastante buenos (y con unas cuantass risas sanas por parte de todos).

Bien, he decidido dar un paso más en serio y que entre todos hagamos algo más para ir corrigiendo nuestras (y digo nuestras porque soy el primero) 'burradas de escritura'.

Así que en este hilo voy a ir citando errores que se vayan produciendo con el link del origen para que los autores podamos (porque alguno mío ya traeréis) editar y repararlos. 

Esto no tiene fin de crear mal rollo sino todo lo contrario. Planteo esta labor como algo altruista por la mejora de la forma en la que escribimos y evitar así que si algún erudito nos lee se lleve una mala imagen de nosotros. Y para demostrarlo empezaré señalándome a mí mismo confesando que hasta bien mayorcito no corregí mi uso de 'altruista' porque siempre decía 'alturista' (de altura)   :Oops:  

Un saludo

----------


## Shade

> ...la mejora de la forma en la que escribimos* ý* evitar así que si alg*u*n



No hay link, es en este mismo post   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno, no pretendía destacar los pequeños errores tipográficos, sino los errores de bulto, pero acepto con deportividad la mención y lo corrijo de inmediato.

(Ignoto, te he borrado un post. Por favor, este no lo desvirtuemos)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Tengo por aquí una de NEBELMUSIK




> Pienso que visualmente y tal habrán trucos bonitos e interesantes.


en este hilo: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...626&highlight=

Veamos:

Ese 'visualmente *y tal*...'. Es un tipo de muletilla que deberíamos evitar. Sobre todo a la hora de presentar los juegos. Es muy importante que la narración sea fluida y giros como ese (o los típico ¿no?, ¿Si?, ¿eh?...) hay que desterrarlos.

Pero lo 'gordo' que ha causado la cita es ese 'habrán'. Es un error muy común entre gente de habla catalana (sin acritud). En este caso debe decirse '*habrá* trucos bonitos e interesantes'.
 :Wink:

----------


## popt

> Tengo por aquí una de NEBELMUSIK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por NEBELMUSIK
> 
> ...


Me gusta la idea de este post, pero te propongo una sugerencia.  Ya sé que será más trabajo por tu parte, pero estaría bien explicar el porqué de la falta.

Por ejemplo, me remito a la wikipedia para este caso concreto:




> *“Haber” como un verbo impersonal*
> 
> "¡Hay amores que matan!”. Es un verbo de estado. Tiene una leve denotación de presencia, existencia, situación o acaecimiento, análoga a la que corresponde a los verbos “ser” y “estar”. Al igual que todo verbo impersonal —llover, tronar, amanecer, etc.—, en uso estrictamente gramatical, es intransitivo y defectivo. Intransitivo porque no siendo un verbo activo su acción no recae sobre nada y por consiguiente carece de complemento directo, pues las oraciones que lo contienen son oraciones de predicado nominal. Defectivo porque carece de todos sus accidentes. Claro está que, metafóricamente, estos verbos pueden ser conjugados: “amanecí de bala”, “las bayonetas tronaron en el palacio de gobierno”, “llovieron piedras por todas partes”, etc. Pues los verbos impersonales cuando se usan en sentido figurado pierden su carácter de impersonal. Sabemos, además, que la lengua literaria es, por naturaleza, licenciosa.
> 
> El verbo haber como impersonal no se usa en plural; sólo se conjuga en tercera persona del singular de todos los modos y tiempos. Por eso son incorrectas en la lengua culta (oral o escrita) —que debe ser la de los académicos y la de los medios de comunicación— las siguientes expresiones: “habemos muchos en este ascensor”, “habían muchos alumnos en el aula”, “hubieron fiestas en el pueblo”, “habrán sanciones para los que incurren en fraudes”, “para que no hayan problemas...”, “para que no hubieran reclamos les dio a todos inmerecidas calificaciones”. Estas frases se resuelven correctamente de la siguiente manera: “había muchos alumnos...”, “hubo fiestas en...”, “habrá sanciones para los que....”, “para que no haya problemas”, “para que no hubiera reclamos...”
> 
> Hay personas que se cuidan mucho de usar las formas incorrectas: “hubieron”, “habían”, “habemos”, “haigan”, “hain”, pero, en cambio, no se cuidan de decir, por ejemplo, “habíamos (o habríamos) allí unas doscientas personas”, “si el gobierno cumpliera no habrían tantas huelgas”, “para que no hayan problemas...”, “dentro de 25 años habremos tantas personas que la vida en el planeta se tornará imposible”, “si haces lo que te digo no habrán inconvenientes”, “¿habrán clases mañana?”, “si hubiesen dificultades, avísame”, “traiga todas las flores que hayan”, formas estas igualmente incorrectas por la misma razón ya explicada. Consecuentes con la regla se debe decir: “estaríamos allí unas doscientas personas”, “si el gobierno cumpliera no habría tantas huelgas”, “para que no haya problemas”, “dentro de 25 años seremos tantos que...”, “si haces lo que te digo no habrá inconvenientes”, “si hubiese dificultades, avísame”, “¿habrá clases mañana?”, “traiga todas las flores que haya”


Saludos  :Wink: 

PD: O'Ma, sigo recordando lo que te debo pero estoy poco en Madrid y casi sin tiempo libre...

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

http://magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=15634

En la firma de nuestro amigo, hay una falta demasiado común para lo extraño que es... EXI*X*TA, exixtir, exixto... Ésto unido a los "esixtos", "esistos", etc. Hay un grave problema con las "equis".

Fue un error, así que edito:

Existir:

Yo existo, tú existes, él existe, nosotros existimos, vosotros existís, ellas existen, etc. ¿Existen o no existen?

----------


## popt

> http://magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=15634
> 
> En la firma de nuestro amigo, hay una falta demasiado común para lo extraño que es... EXI*X*TA, exixtir, exixto... Ésto unido a los "esixtos", "esistos", etc. Hay un grave problema con las "equis".


Como decía en el post anterior, no está de más decir la forma correcta, o el porqué de la falta.

En este caso, el verbo es "existir", siempre la primera con "x" y la segunda con "s", de igual forma en las conjugaciones del verbo.  Supongo que suena obvio decirlo, pero seguro que no es tan obvio para los que se equivocan.

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Muy bien Popt! Sabía que estaba mal, pero no sabía explicarlo. He buscado en la página de la RAE, que antes tenía un apartado con los errores más frecuentes, pero no he encontrado nada. No se me había ocurrido tirar de la Wikipedia.

----------


## letang

En este hilo
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=15629
se puede ver un error también bastante común



> Ya había leído ese hilo... No entiendo porqué me remites a él


El "por qué" como interrogativa indirecta, va separado y acentuado.

Hay que diferenciar todos estos "porqués".

*Porqué* es un sutantivo (el porqué, es decir, la causa, el motivo); siempre va precedido del artículo (el) o de otro determinante (su, este, otro...). Admite plural : los porqués.
Ejemplo: _No explica nunca el porqué de sus decisiones._

*Porque* es una conjunción causal: introduce una oración subordinada que explica la causa de otra principal.
Ejemplo: _No viene porque no le apetece._

*Por qué* sólo se usa en oraciones interrogativas, directas e indirectas. Por es preposición y qué es un pronombre interrogativo.
Ejemplos: _¿Por qué no has venido a la fiesta?_ (Interrogativa directa)
_No sé por qué se ha portado tan mal._(Interrogativa indirecta) -> Éste es el caso de mencionado en el link.

*Por que* se compone de la preposición por y del pronombre relativo que; se puede sustituir por "el cual la cual", etc.
Ejemplo: _Fueron varios los delitos por que fue juzgado._

----------


## Juandi

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...7214&start=105

Hasta donde yo sé (He consultado el diccionario de dudas de Manuel Seco) la forma podrir es válida en castellano (aunque la preferible es pudrir). Tengo entendido que se usa más en Latinoamérica que en España.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=7214&start=105
> 
> Hasta donde yo sé (He consultado el diccionario de dudas de Manuel Seco) la forma podrir es válida en castellano (aunque la preferible es pudrir). Tengo entendido que se usa más en Latinoamérica que en España.


Pues mira, he repasado el diccionario de la RAE y efectivamente sale 'podrir', aunque enlazado con Pudrir. Viene del latín 'putrere', pero se usa sólo en Infinitivo, ni tiene el resto de las conjugaciones.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Traigo ahora unas faltas de 'pena de muerte'  :evil:  :evil:    (  :Lol:  )

Lo que ha sido capaz de hacer en un solo post ¡Dios!

El hilo es: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...625&highlight=

Ahí va:



> *busca* magos en tu ciudad.*tal* vez *alla* algun circulo de magia para que te aconsegen y guien


Busca: Las frases comienzan con mayúscula.

Tal: Falta el espacio después del punto (aunque eso es un simple error tipográfico) y ha de ir en mayúscula.

alla: ufffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!! Esta es muy, pero que muy gorda, Kai. :? Expliquemos:

alla: no exite.

allá: allí, Indica lugar menos circunscrito o determinado que el que se denota con esta última voz. Por eso allá admite ciertos grados de comparación que rechaza allí. Tan allá, más allá, muy allá. Se emplea a veces precediendo a nombres significativos de lugar para denotar lejanía. Allá en Rusia. Allá en América.

aya: Persona encargada en las casas principales de custodiar niños o jóvenes y de cuidar de su crianza y educación.

Haya(1): Árbol de la familia de las Fagáceas, que crece hasta 30 m de altura, con tronco grueso, liso, de corteza gris y ramas muy altas, que forman una copa redonda y espesa, hojas pecioladas, alternas, oblongas, de punta aguda y borde dentellado, flores masculinas y femeninas separadas, las primeras en amentos colgantes y las segundas en involucro hinchado hacia el medio, y madera de color blanco rojizo, ligera, resistente y de espejuelos muy señalados. Su fruto es el hayuco.

Haya(2): Donativo que en las escuelas de baile español hacían los discípulos a sus maestros por las Pascuas y otras festividades del año.

Haya(3): Primera y tercera personas del singular del Presente Subjuntivo del verbo haber.

Halla: Tercera persona singular del presente de indicativo del verbo Hallar (encontrar).

La que debía haber usado Kai es haya(3).

aconsegen: Aconsejar es con jota.

Otra cita: 




> yo que tu empezaria a leer un poco de teoria basica de que es la magia.*elijiria* una disciplina y un libro de iniciacion de esta.si lo que quieres es hacer juegos faciles y con utensilios de estar por casa , tamariz tiene algun libro que como primer contacto para estas cosas esta bien y son baratos


He destacado ese verbo porque ha de ser 'elegiría' (con jota y tilde). Pero se repiten la falta de mayúsculas (grave en el nombre propio, por ejemplo) y de espacios tras el punto.




> al dia siguiente *lebantar* demasiada espectacion


Esa 'b'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Levantar, hombre, levantar.




> .......*corrije* fallos y si estas contento con el efecto , presentalo


Es con 'g': Corrige. Tercera persona singular del presente de indicativo del verbo corregir.

Y, de paso, en todo el post no hay una sola tilde. Salvo que el teclado sea de un país lejano, tiene poco perdón. Hay que mejorar, compañero, hay que mejorar....   :Wink: 

Pero ojo, que luego viene *Drkangel* y en el mismo hilo dice:




> Parece que te hace falta una *injeccion* de moral,


Inyección, con 'y'.

Y tampoco pone ninguna tilde en su post.

 :Wink:

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Este mensaje es sólo para decir que me encanta la idea de este post, me parece muy interesante y creo que debería existir en todo foro que se precie un moderador dedicado a estos menesteres.

P.D: Ahora algunos escribimos mucho más despacio que antes   :Smile1:  

Saludos.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Algunos ni escribimos.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Este mensaje es sólo para decir que me encanta la idea de este post, me parece muy interesante y creo que debería existir en todo foro que se precie un moderador dedicado a estos menesteres.
> 
> P.D: Ahora algunos escribimos mucho más despacio que antes   
> 
> Saludos.


antes omaller era el moderador encargado de la ortografia,por eso hay letras que sueltas son tabu como "ca" y "cu"

----------


## josep

Muy buena la idea de O'Malley.

Y, si el café fuera para todos, mejor.

Un saludo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Le ha tocado el turno a Dreaigon. Lo siento chaval, has estado mucho tiempo ausente y ciertamente mejoraste en su día pero..... como sigues haciendo alguna, te cito:




> Chicos, *em* *almussafes* si firmó, aunque no, *úizas yo fui uno de los pocos que pudo acceder a uno, el segundo que firmó aquel dia fué el mio, y *dios*, que *agusto* se queda uno.


en este hilo: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...481&highlight=

Em: Vale, es un error tipográfico. No te lo contrabilizo.

almussafes: Los nombres de localidades se comienzan con mayúscula. Almussafes

dios: Con mayúscula ¡irreverente! Dios, es Dios.

agusto: Va separado---> a gusto.

En realidad es esta última falta la que me ha animado a escribir el post porque me ha traído a la memoria una falta también muy común. En muchas ocasiones se lee: no doy a basto.

Vale, está claro que a muchos nos van las cartas y que el palo de bastos tira mucho pero en este caso está mal escrito. Cuando usamos esa expresión lo hacemos apra decir que no tenemos capacidad para atender completamente a todo loq ue se nos exige o a la carga de trabajo o a... En definitiva que 'no podemos abastecer la demanda'. 

Abastecer: Proveer de bastimentos, víveres u otras cosas necesarias. 

Dar abasto: Dar o ser bastante, bastar, proveer suficientemente.

Así que se dice (o escribe): No doy abasto. 

 :Wink:

----------


## sergiocl

Ha mí mé pareze haburrido.
 :D  :D  :D 
Postdata 1: O'malley, ¿Dónde están mis disculpas por pudrir?
Postdata 2: ¿Nadie va a citar a Agrupacionmagic (no recuerdo si su nombre exacto era ese)?

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

No, era agrupacion_magic

Hecho   :Smile1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> No, era agrupacion_magic
> 
> O'Malley *ultima* detalles sobre Dreaigon....   (Lo editaré, es que el título tiene una falta, y escribo para pinchar un poco  )



Grumble grumble grumble..... (ya lo he editado  :evil: )

----------


## Desmond

Magic O'Malley e' ustez malbado  


(Un y tal... madre mía... por un y tal..., y tal)

Si te enseñara yo unos foros que conozco, tus ojos se caerían, asegurado.

Y en cuanto al habrán... nací en Madrid y he vivido siempre aquí, pero si, siempre he usado esa forma, y de ninguna manera yo la sentía como incorrecta. (Que no digo que no lo sea, debí saltarme esa y otras clases de lengua).

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Magic O'Malley e' ustez malbado  
> 
> 
> (Un y tal... madre mía... por un y tal..., y tal)
> 
> Si te enseñara yo unos foros que conozco, tus ojos se caerían, asegurado.


Ya conozco otros foros..... Por eso queremos destacar un poquito en este.


Tu 'y tal' era circunstancial. Lo he destacado porque también estaba allí. Lo grave era el 'habrán'.   :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Postdata 1: O'malley, ¿Dónde están mis disculpas por pudrir?


No hay ninguna disculpa que dar. Como bien he indicado 'Pudrir' solo se usa en infinitivo. Eso quiere decir que no se conjuga y, por lo tanto, el error persiste. No es válido.

----------


## ignoto

Chincha y rabia.   :Lol:

----------


## ganu

Suiguiendo con el tema del post, le toca de nuevo a KAI_ (lo siento tio). El mensaje está en este post:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...=15737&start=0

*KAI_ escribió:*



> los pintajes suelen relizarse en un juego y por lo que llevo de *esperiencia* suelen acabar el juego y refuerzan el efecto visual de este


E*X*periencia: es una forma de conocimiento o habilidad derivados de la observación, de la vivencia de un evento o proveniente de las cosas que suceden en la vida.

*KAI_ escribió:*



> vamos que no puedes *cojer* la baraja y empezar a hacer el tonto con ella tan seguido.no vas a ningun *lao* con esto. 
> 
> *coje* el cf o gec aprende tecnicas , juegos , teoria e interpretacion......ect....con ellos.en un par de meses estaras con los pintajes y con esa baraja podras incluir alguna carta de la gaff para *enbellecer* mas algun juego.


Co*G*er, se que es difícil distinguir el uso de la ge y la jota, pero el verbo coger es muy corriente (que se lo digan a los argentinos   :Lol:  ) y no debería dar lugar a equivocación.

La*D*o, se suele decir "lao", "cansao", "flipao", pero nunca se debe escribir (es como pa y para).

E*M*bellecer, antes de B o P siempre M.

Con la acentuación ya no me meto (mejor será), ya que depende del tiempo que cada uno quiera o pueda dedicarle a publicar un mensaje.

----------


## ignoto

[Editado: Este hilo no pretende polemizar, sino mejorar entre todos. Lo siento Ignito   :Wink: ]

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A Kai_ le vamos a dar el premio gordo...




> julitus sin decapar las cartas me parece que cantarian un *huebo*.


Esta me ha dolido, Kai_ ....

----------


## ignoto

¡Yo quiero polemizaaaaar!
 :(

----------


## eidanyoson

No hay uebos hombre, no hay uebos...  8-) 





 (y yo no he cometido ninguna falta en este post)

----------


## ignoto

> (*y* yo no he cometido ninguna falta en este post)


¿Esto no debería ser una mayúscula? Es por informarme y hacerlo bien, no por polemizar.

----------


## letang

Bueno, con la B y con la V a veces dejamos el beneficio de la duda por el tema de su proximidad en el teclado.

Lo que no quita que los posts haya que releerlos para ver si se nos ha escapado algo (yo siempre escribo el post, lo releo, lo publico, y una vez publicado me doy cuenta que se me han 'colao' al menos 5 erratas, y toca editarlo de nuevo, jeje. Lo malo son esos hilos que no permiten editar, ahí siempre la casco  :Wink1:  ).

----------


## BusyMan

Mientras siga habiendo gente que se escuda en el "es que así tardo menos en escribir" (y de estos hay muchos) todo será, como mucho, numantino.

----------


## eidanyoson

> Iniciado por eidanyoson
> 
>  (*y* yo no he cometido ninguna falta en este post)
> 
> 
> ¿Esto no debería ser una mayúscula? Es por informarme y hacerlo bien, no por polemizar.


 Pues es cierto. Pero es que fue por escribir rápido y además no me permitió editar   :Wink:  


 (Ya te pillaré, so bajito  8-) )

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Dow: ¡PLAKA, PLAKA, PLAKA!!!! (Onomatopeyas de collejas con alevosía)




> bueno, tampoco le incluyo en "literal fracaso", ya que las temporadas de shalakabula que *han habido*, a estado ahí, y sigue en la tv...


Visto en: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...=152565#152565

Me copies 100 veces: "Ha habido"  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: (y a mano, nada de copy/paste)

----------


## ganu

Doble ración, a Dow por la falta y a O'Malley por reproducirla y no "castigarla".




> Dow: ¡PLAKA, PLAKA, PLAKA!!!! (Onomatopeyas de collejas con alevosía)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Dow
> 
> ...


Me copiáis 100 veces: "*H*a estado"  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: (y a mano, nada de copy/paste)  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ElGranDantón

Hace poco vi un ''darlo por *echo*'' o algo asi por ahi.. Y si no era eso, era *h*echar. Lastima que tuviera prisa y no pude copiar aqui el enlace.. Pero vamos, sirva para ver que el error es gravisimo  :Wink1:

----------


## ElGranDantón

> El mago cuenta la historia de una rana que vivía hace muchos años, cuando no había*n* estrellas


Te ha tocado ser el ultimo, por malvado :P

----------


## ignoto

No debí de poner la H.

----------


## ElGranDantón

Voy a hacer un referendum para que Mariano por fin te ponga lo de Malvado en el avatar.. Jaja! Porque estoy seguro de que lo has hecho aposta.

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Al payaso le di*ó* una nariz enorme


Las palabras monosilabicas no llevan tilde, a no ser que haya que diferenciarlas de otras. Entiendase.




> No debí de poner la H.


Que lo explique O'Malley, que esto es mas largo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Doble ración, a Dow por la falta y a O'Malley por reproducirla y no "castigarla".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> ...



En parte tienes razón Ganu, pero es que la primera me ha cegado de tal manera que he saltado directamente y sin seguir leyendo.   :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ="Ignoto"No debí de poner la H.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Que lo explique O'Malley, que esto es mas largo.



Pues tienes razón. Si lo que quería expresar era que no tenía que haber escrito la 'h' la fórmula es 'no debí poner la h'

Escribir 'No debí DE poner la h' implica que está dudando sobre si la puso o no dado que sería  una perífrasis en la que se añade una nota de inseguridad o probabilidad al verbo principal "poner".

----------


## ElGranDantón

[Editado: Has respondido cuando tenía mi mensaje en 'borrador'. Lo estaba corrigiendo.]

----------


## ElGranDantón

Rectificar es de sabios.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Otro de los fallos habituales:




> pero que al voltearlas se notan mucho y suena y todo *valla* palo !!!!


Ha sido aquí: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...690&highlight=




> valla.
> 
> (Del lat. valla, pl. de vallum, estacada, trinchera).
> 
> 
> 1. f. Vallado o estacada para defensa.
> 
> 2. f. Línea o término formado de estacas hincadas en el suelo o de tablas unidas, para cerrar algún sitio o señalarlo.
> 
> ...





> vaya.
> 
> 3.ª pers. de sing. del pres. de subj. de ir
> 
> 
> 1. interj. U. para comentar algo que satisface o que, por el contrario, decepciona o disgusta. Pablo ha aprobado todas las asignaturas, ¡vaya! No podemos ir al teatro: se ha suspendido la sesión, ¡vaya!
> 
> 2. interj. U., antepuesta a un sustantivo, en construcciones exclamativas, para conferir sentido superlativo a las cualidades buenas o malas, según sean la entonación y contexto, que se reconocen en la persona o cosa designadas por dicho sustantivo. ¡Vaya mujer! ¡Vaya reloj que te has comprado!
> 
> 3. interj. U., seguida de la preposición con y de un sintagma nominal, para marcar la actitud, favorable o desfavorable del hablante, matizada muchas veces de ironía, ante la persona o cosa designada por dicho sintagma. ¡Vaya con el niño! ¡Vaya con la musiquita!


El uso que le daba akydavid es la segunda acepción de 'vaya'   :Wink:

----------


## popt

Añado otra homófona: *baya*




> baya.
> 
> (Del fr. baie).
> 
> 
> 1. f. Tipo de fruto carnoso con semillas rodeadas de pulpa; p. ej., el tomate y la uva.
> 
> 2. f. Planta de la familia de las Liliáceas, de raíz bulbosa y hojas radicales, que son estrechas y cilíndricas. El bohordo, de diez a doce centímetros de altura, produce en su extremidad multitud de florecitas de color azul oscuro.
> 
> 3. f. matacandiles.





> bayo, ya.
> 
> (Del lat. badĭus, voz de or. celta; cf. irl. ant. buide).
> 
> 
> 1. adj. Dicho especialmente de un caballo y de su pelo: De color blanco amarillento. U. t. c. s.
> 
> 2. m. Mariposa del gusano de seda, que los pescadores de caña ponen como cebo en el anzuelo.


Saludos!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Este kalimago.........




> está bien la idea..pero si dices que cuesta un pico...no te estas *hechando* tierra tu mismo encima?


Está: Empieza con mayúscula.

pico, ¿no te...: Apertura de interrogación.

te estás: Lleva tilde. 




> Estas: Demostrativo que significa "las que están aquí".
> Estás: Segunda persona del singular del presente de indicativo del verbo estar.


Echando: grrrrrrrrrrr ¡SIN HACHE!  :evil: 




> Refrán de abuela:
> 
> En el verbo hacer lo primero que hay que hacer es escribir la 'h'. En el verbo echar lo primero que hay que echar es la 'h'.
> 
> A ver si así lo recordamos.

----------


## Shade

En caso de duda con las tildes...



P.D.: Perdón por desvirtuar el thread O'Malley, pero abrir un nuevo thread para esto no merecía la pena.

----------


## Manolo Talman

http://www.youtube.com/v/MQFCdVrd5_8&rel=1

Sé que te va a encantar... esto lo tenias que haber hecho tú.

o ser el fundador de esta web: http://www.hoygan.info/

el diccionario de la real academia ofuscado... vamos que para hacer corta y pega de este foro y saturar a HOYGAN :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Muy bueno Manolo! jajajaja.......

Gracias por unirte a la cruzada.   :Lol:

----------


## letang

Es muy gracioso que en este tipo de cosas [el vídeo de Youtube] a la gente se le cuele algún fallo, como no poner el espacio después de la coma   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

voy a traer a la palestra a MagoJuanillo por algo que ha escrito. No estoy seguro de si lo ha hecho con intención cómica (para lo cual debería haberlo entrecomillado) o si realmente acostumbra a decirlo así. Por si acaso, aquí lo destaco:




> Pues eso, ayer estuve en la conferencia de este gran mago, la verdad es que a mi (particularmente), me gusta mucho y esperaba ver una buena conferencia, no me defraudo no, genial, me lo pase en grande y al igual que yo todos los que estabamos alli, efectos muy buenos, apariciones, desapariciones, cartas, monedas....muy buenos todos, ademas el tio es un crak, con un sentido del humor con el que ademas de ver magia, te ries y te lo pasas muy bien, a si que el que pueda que no se la pierda, eso si,* llevarse pasta*...  , un saludo.


HA sido aquí: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...911&highlight=

Lo primero que hay que remarcar es que la redacción es pésima. Demasiada coma y ninguna coherencia en la sucesión de frases. Post como este requiren un esfuerzo por el que no se merecen ser leídos.

La carencia de tildes en algún caso contribuye al caos: 'no me defraudo no' ¿Nos quieres decir que no te defraudas a ti mismo o que 'no te defraud*ó*'? 

Y el uso del imperativo 'llevarse pasta' es de reclusión sin fianza. 

Imperativo del verbo llevar para la segunda persona del plural: Llevad (en este caso, dinero)


 :evil: 


 :Wink:

----------


## queco

Pues no te queda trabajo por hacer....


http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=1086

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Pues no te queda trabajo por hacer....
> 
> 
> http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=1086


Ya, pero ese hace año y medio que no escribe.   :Wink:

----------


## dreaigon

Querido colega O´Malley, no hace falta que pidas disculpas por citar mis faltas hombre, ya te lo he dicho mil veces, me sirven para mejorar, y, aparte, mejoran el estado del foro, por lo tanto, las disculpas están de más.

Por otro lado, yo no estoy ausente, lo único que sucede esque me di cuenta que dada mi mínima experiencia mágica tenia poco que aportar y sí mucho que leer, pero siempre estoy aquí, no penseis que me he aburrido de la magia.

Digo y .

----------


## Juandi

> Iniciado por magojuanillo
> 
> eso si,llevarse pasta...
> 
> 
> el uso del imperativo 'llevarse pasta' es de reclusión sin fianza. 
> 
> Imperativo del verbo llevar para la segunda persona del plural: Llevad



Aunque son muy frecuentes las ocasiones en que alguien utiliza el infinitivo cuando debería usar el imperativo, no siempre es así. Y este es el caso.

El imperativo se utiliza para dar órdenes; por el contrario el indicativo (1) puede usarse para “indicar” (valga la redundancia), sugerir o aconsejar una acción.

Son correctos los carteles que se leen del tipo:

“Llamar al timbre”. Si pusiera “Llamad al timbre” todos los transeúntes obedientes tendrían la obligación de llamar, con lo que nos iban a dar la noche y con razón.

“Tirar” y “Empujar” en las puertas. Sirven para indicar el sentido en que se abren. Si pusiera “Tiren” o “Empujen” se tendrían que formar equipos a ambos lados de la puerta, unos tirando y otros empujando hasta que alguno resultase vencedor.

El truco que he descubierto para saber cuando se está usando bien el infinitivo (es una regla mía, podría estar equivocada) es observar si la locución admite anteponer la expresión “hay que”. (Hay que) llamar al timbre (para entrar); (Hay que) empujar (la puerta para abrir).

En el ejemplo que nos ocupa, creo que la elipsis está bien clara: Hay que llevarse dinero para gastar.

En el hipotético caso de que el autor hubiese querido utilizar el imperativo (y hacerlo mal) hubiese dicho “Llevaros dinero” y entonces tendríamos que decirle que lo correcto es “Llevaos dinero”. Pero como ha decidido utilizar la forma no personal, pues está correcto.

Claro que puede que sea lo único bien escrito de todo el mensaje, porque la verdad es que se las trae… Con sinceridad, creo que acertó de chiripa. De lo contrario hubiera protestado antes de que yo escribiera esto.

Mágicos saludos.

(1) Perdón. Debería haber puesto "infinitivo". Nadie es perfecto.

----------


## letang

Del Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas:

Solo es válido el empleo del infinitivo con valor de imperativo dirigido a una segunda persona del singular o del plural cuando aparece precedido de la preposición a, uso propio de la lengua oral coloquial: ¡Tú, a callar!; Niños, a dormir.

*No debe confundirse el empleo desaconsejable del infinitivo en lugar del imperativo de segunda persona del plural con la aparición del infinitivo con valor exhortativo en indicaciones, advertencias, recomendaciones o avisos dirigidos a un interlocutor colectivo e indeterminado*, habituales en las instrucciones de uso de los aparatos, las etiquetas de los productos o los carteles que dan indicaciones, hacen recomendaciones de tipo cívico o prohíben determinadas acciones en lugares públicos: Consumir a temperatura ambiente; Depositar la basura en las papeleras; No fumar; Lavar a mano. *Se trata, en estos casos, de estructuras impersonales en las que no se da una orden directa, sino que se pone de manifiesto una recomendación, una obligación o una prohibición de carácter general*, en las que hay que sobrentender fórmulas del tipo Se debe consumir... / Es preciso consumirlo... / Hay que consumirlo... / Se recomienda consumirlo...; Debe depositarse la basura en las papeleras / Hay que depositar la basura a las papeleras; No se puede fumar / No se permite fumar; Debe lavarse a mano / Se recomienda lavarlo a mano.

----------


## magojuanillo

ok omalley, intentare no tener mas fallos de esos.....aunque lo de las tildes lo tengo mal, no es por no ponerlas es que en el teclado no me va, si te das cuenta creo que en ningun mensaje e puesto tildes, a no ser que me pille en otro ordenador, pero para que no me llameis mas la atencion, lo llevare a arreglar aunque me quede algun dia sin pc , un saludo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ok omalley, intentare no tener mas fallos de esos.....aunque lo de las tildes lo tengo mal, no es por no ponerlas es que en el teclado no me va, si te das cuenta creo que en ningun mensaje *e puesto* tildes, a no ser que me pille en otro ordenador, pero para que no me llameis mas la atencion, lo llevare a arreglar aunque me quede algun dia sin pc , un saludo


Agggggggggghhhh!!!!!! ¿TAmpoco te funciona la 'h'?  :evil: 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  (Es bromal, hombre, supongo que ha sido un simple desliz)   :Lol:  

Bien por Juandi y Letang (Me está molando este hilo).

pero, estimado Jaundi, creo que nuestro amigo Juanillo no acertó nid e chiripa. Te recuerdo que ha dicho 'llevarse' y eso me ha dado dolor de ojos. Srá porque me ha recordado a la expresión 'llevarsus [dinero]' que sueltan algunos 'ilustrados'.

 :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Traigo a Ricky Berlin, pero no por mencionarle a él, sino porque su post me ha recordado un error de lo más común que casi todos (y yo me incluyo, porque no siempre estoy atento) cometemos.

Veamos:




> nada más tocar el suelo, el bote explotó


dicho en http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...930&highlight=




> explotar.
> 
> (Del fr. exploiter, sacar provecho [de algo]).
> 
> 
> 1. tr. Extraer de las minas la riqueza que contienen.
> 
> 2. tr. Sacar utilidad de un negocio o industria en provecho propio.
> 
> 3. tr. Utilizar en provecho propio, por lo general de un modo abusivo, las cualidades o sentimientos de una persona, de un suceso o de una circunstancia cualquiera.


Si se consulta esta entrada en al RAE se podrá ver que tiene una 'segunda acepción' que te redirecciona a 'Explosionar'




> *explosionar.*
> 
> 
> 1. tr. Especialmente en artillería, minería y otras disciplinas afines, provocar una explosión.
> 
> 2. intr. Hacer explosión.
> 
> *explosión.*
> 
> ...



El redireccionamiento en la RAE no significa, necesariamente, que una palabra sea admitida en dos formas, sino que, en cierto modo, pretende corregir un mal uso de una expresión. Así, los objetos explosionan o hacen explosión, pero nunca explotan.

----------


## letang

O'malley, según lo que tengo entendido, explosionar se usa cuando la explosión es provocada voluntariamente por la persona.

Las cosas "explotan" cuando lo hacen por sí mismas, sin que nadie tenga la intención de hacerlas explosionar.

Algo así escuché una vez. Ahora tengo prisa y me tengo que ir y no lo puedo buscar, después precisamos  :Wink1: 

De hecho, lo tienes como segunda 'acepción' (y redireccionamiento como tú dices) de explosionar, y creo que la diferencia es esa que comenté anteriormente.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Umm. En el diccionario panhispánico de dudas que publica la RAE, dentro de la definición de explosionar he encontrado que el uso de "explotó" es correcto:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=explosión

*explosionar*. Este verbo puede usarse como intransitivo, con el sentido de ‘estallar o hacer explosión’: «El año pasado explosionó una granada en el garaje de la vivienda del mandatario» (Prensa [Hond.] 10.3.97); o como transitivo, con el significado de ‘hacer que [algo] explote’: «Fuerzas de la Guardia Civil explosionaron dos artefactos colocados bajo los vehículos del alcalde y del concejal de Urbanismo» (País [Esp.] 30.9.97). ]i]Con el primer sentido, intransitivo, es preferible el uso de explotar (→  explotar), estallar (→  estallar) o hacer explosión: La bomba explotó/estalló/hizo explosión, mejor que explosionó.[/i]


Así que "las cosas que pueden explotar, explotan"

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Muy bueno Ricky!

Mira, no sé si lelgaremos a conseguir que algunos escriban mejor, pero de lo que estoy seguro es de que varios de nosotros lo estamos pasando en grande con este hilo y, por supuesto, aprendiendo mucho.

Por otro lado, no dejo de apuntarte el tanto y rectifico (que es de sabios).

A partir de ahora tendré que consultar más el diccionario Panhispánico de dudas.

 :Lol:

----------


## eldavy

Os leo desde las sombras...  :D

----------


## letang

Oye, ese tanto es para mi ¡que lo puse primero!  :evil: 

No puse la dirección del diccionario pero comenté exactamente lo mismo, que "la gente explosiona algo" cuando lo hace voluntariamente, y los objetos "explotan" cuando lo hacen por sí solos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Puessss
Regalito para Letang

----------


## letang

¡Bieeeeeeeeeen!
No sé si estoy muy salido, pero sólo ver los Chupa Chups me he imaginado a una chica bellísima chupando uno de ellos... en fin...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Vale, a mi me ha pasado lo mismo, pero me he contenido
ME HE CONTENIDO
MALA PERSONA
NO ME PONGAS ESAS IMAGENES!!!
 :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

¿SABÉIS LO QUE ME HABÉIS HECHO PENSAR?

 :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Haber ni nos controlamos un poco.

----------


## letang

Todo es culpa de Ricky.
¡¡A QUIÉN SE LE OCURRE PONER UNA FOTO DE CHUPA CHUPS!!

 :twisted:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Os leo desde las sombras...  :D


Escribir posts cortos para no errar no vale.  :evil: 


 :Lol:  

Y no desvituéis el hilo con chatinas o tendré que dividirlo. Aunque le ponemos coña y buen humor, es un hilo serio.  :Wink:

----------


## queco

> *Haber* ni nos controlamos un poco.



Ay, Dios..... :(

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> *Haber* ni nos controlamos un poco.
> 
> 
> 
> Ay, Dios..... :(


Lo hace a propósito. Ignito es 'asín' de provocador.

----------


## queco

Claro


ignito, ta.

(Del lat. ignītus).

1. adj. Que tiene fuego o está encendido.  8-) 
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

----------


## ign

> Claro
> 
> 
> ignito, ta.
> 
> (Del lat. ignītus).
> 
> 1. adj. Que tiene fuego o está encendido.  8-) 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Recuerdo lo que le pasó al último que llamó Ignito al señor Aterrador...

El pobre amaneció en un vertedero con los huesos molidos...

----------


## queco

Quien lo diría...
Si parece que no tiene cuatro chichas....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Le toca el turno a Ivan16.

Ha cometido un error más común de lo que pueda parecer.




> De sobras se que es una baraja trucada...


Lo ha hecho en http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...971&highlight=




> *sobra*.
> 
> (De sobrar).
> 
> 
> 1. f. Demasía y exceso en cualquier cosa sobre su justo ser, peso o valor.
> 
> 2. f. Demasía, injuria, agravio.
> 
> ...


Lo correcto es 'De sobra se que.......'

----------


## letang

> Lo correcto es 'De sobra se que.......'


Lo correcto es "De sobra s*é* que..."
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Leñe letang..... para una tilde que se me escapa.....  :evil:

----------


## queco

Cría cuervosssss.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Cría cuervosssss.


.... y tendrás más! (como decía mi padre).

----------


## ignoto

Los cuervos, esos encantadores pajaritos.

¡Hasta aprenden a hablar!

Haber si prestamos mas atención a las tildes.

----------


## popt

Una cosa, se ha pasado muy por alto la coña de Ignoto sobre "haber" en vez de "a ver".

¡Pero es que está por todos lados en el foro!

Y ya que está en todos lados os dejo una cita de la Hispanoteca larga de narices... *a ver* si os saca de dudas...




> No hay que confundir el verbo haber (auxiliar para formar los tiempos compuestos, o verbo impersonal con el significado de 'ocurrir, hallarse, existir') con el verbo transitivo ver en la perífrasis verbal ir a ver, que significa 'querer hacer alguna cosa', 'intencionalidad'. Basta con completar la oración elíptica a ver con el verbo auxiliar ir, que ha sido elidido, es decir, omitido. Cuando a ver si se puede completar con voy a ver si / vamos a ver si / quiero ver si / queremos ver si, está claro que no tiene nada que ver con el verbo haber.
> 
> Además, ninguna oración empieza en español por el infinitivo simple del verbo haber, excepto las frases hechas:
> 
> Haberlos haylos.
> 
> Haberlos sí los hay.
> 
> O la construcción "infinitivo + forma conjugada del mismo verbo":
> ...

----------


## eldavy

...ZZZ...ZZZ.ZZZ...ZZZ...

Como a mí me gusta, claro, conciso y directo al grano

:mrgreen:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Qué empacho de lectura, Dios!   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Yo me lo he "saltao"  8)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Zas! Buceando por ahí he encontrado esta 'perlita':





> Nombre: Toni (me he *esgrimido* las neurnas para inventarme un nick eh...)


En http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...=asc&start=165




> *Esgrimir.*
> 
> (Quizá del prov. ant. escremir, practicar la esgrima, y este del franco *skermjan, proteger).
> 
> 
> 1. tr. Jugar y manejar la espada, el sable y otras armas blancas, reparando y deteniendo los golpes del contrario, o acometiéndole.
> 
> 2. tr. Usar una cosa o medio como arma para lograr algún intento.



Tú lo que has hecho es exprimirte las neuronas.





> *Exprimir.*
> (Del lat. exprimĕre).
> 
> 
> 1. tr. Extraer el zumo o líquido de una cosa, apretándola o retorciéndola.
> 
> 2. tr. Sacar de alguien o algo todo el partido posible.
> 
> 3. tr. Explotar a alguien, abusar de él.
> ...

----------


## queco

Igual ha amenazado a alguien con sus neuronas en ristre....

----------


## runnerbcn

¿Qué os parece este?

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...3318&start=225




> ya *habise* ayer que ponian lo de gominolas porque es el aniversario de la cadena


La forma correcta: *Avisé*, sin hache, con uve y con tilde en la e.

Saludos.

----------


## susilin27

un error gramatical lo puede tener cualquiera y mas cuando se termina de levantar una :-(

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> un error gramatical lo puede tener cualquiera y mas cuando se termina de levantar una :-(


Me temo Susilín, que tu bates records a cualquier hora del día.

----------


## susilin27

yo no se poner puntos y comas eso es tan malo estoy en varios foros y en ninguno me han dicho una cosa similar....:-( tal vez tu seas ingeniero o algo yo no he estudiado bastante esfuerzo estoy haciendo lo unico practicamente que no se poner son los puntos y comas

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> yo no se poner puntos y comas eso es tan malo estoy en varios foros y en ninguno me han dicho una cosa similar....:-( tal vez tu seas ingeniero o algo yo no he estudiado bastante esfuerzo estoy haciendo lo unico practicamente que no se poner son los puntos y comas


Muy bien, pues entonces participa en esos foros, porque este tiene unas reglas al respecto.

De todas formas, y para que no se diga puedes empezar por lo siguiente:

Tus textos son una sucesión de ideas. Cuando acabes con una pones un punto. 

Si dentro de una idea necesitas pararte a tomar aire o cambia el 'tono' en que lo dices, le pones una coma. 

Cuando cambies totalmente de idea o de tema pones un punto y le das al 'enter'. Así empiezas un párrafo diferente. a eso se le llama 'punto y aparte'.

Lee un poco fijándote y verás cómo es facilito.

----------


## susilin27

ok, lo intentare, espero me salga

----------


## ignoto

Tampoco está de mas el pararse a releer lo que se escribe antes de darle al botón de "enviar".

Es cierto que muchos (como yo   :Oops:   ) no lo hacemos por falta de tiempo pero puede que el perder unos segundos en releer las cosas te ayude a transmitir mejor lo que intentas decir.

----------


## letang

¿Ves, susilin?
Primer intento y tu mensaje ya se entiende  :Wink1:  (sólo falta poner el punto al final, eso sí que es fácil, cada vez que termines una frase un puntito).

Al principio quizá peques de excederte con las comas pero bueno, con el tiempo todo se mejora.

Si al final, pese a los antecedentes que cada uno tenga, todo es poner un poco de nuestra parte.

Saludos.

----------


## susilin27

Gracias letang por tus animos, yo cada dia intento esforzarme mas y aprender nuevas cosas, creo que nadie nace enseñado , aunque con mi edad ya deberia saber eso de las comas y puntos pues la verdad no lo se .

Muchas gracias por intentar enseñarme a ser mas persona.

----------


## ganu

Lo de este chico no tiene perdón de (ningún) Dios, me refiero a MrAlonso. Me han sangrado los ojos al "intentar" leer sus post (porque son todos sin excepción).

Concretamente este:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=16213

*MrAlonso escribió:*



> Puede estar *vien* 
> 
> Yo me se 2 
> 
> Una noche en el museo 
> -hacen un juego con un fp (penoso… aquí se ve como lo hace..) 
> -un falso deposito con moneda (no esta mal) 
> -aparición de *un* flor 
> 
> ...


*B*ien con B de toda la vida (esta sí que lleva V)

"un flor" puede ser un error de digitación al teclado

"unas mezcla si abanicos brutales", supongo que querría decir: "unas mezclas *Y* abanicos brutales"

"echos", si es de hacer, "haz" la H; si es de echar, "echa" la H

"cualas" otro error de teclado (que cualquiera puede cometer)

*MrAlonso escribió:*



> es de *budi allen* 
> 
> Scucp, es de un mago de escenario que *ba* haciendo magia *a todo el mundo, 
> *
> Hace, la carta en la cartera (con *compinxe*) 
> *hambiciosa* 
> *desparicion mujer* (sin efectos de camara) 
> canvia color pañuelo


"budi allen", no tienes porqué saber como se escribe el nombre, pero ya que tienes internet podrías molestarte en buscar como se hace: Woody Allen. Hasta que me di cuenta de a quien te referías, pensé que era un mago o algo así.

"ba", SACRILEGIO  :evil:  *V*a

"...a todo el mundo, ", que pinta ahí una coma  :shock:  (aparte de que los parrafos están estructuradas a la buena de (cualquier) Dios)

"compinxe", ¿para qué están la C y la H?

"hambiciosa", hamburguesa lleva H, *A*mbiciosa no

"desparicion mujer", ¿te cobrán por letra utilizada? o ¿te gustán mucho las películas de tarzán?, ¿que te cuesta poner: "desaparición de mujer"?

"canvia", DOBLE SACRILEGIO  :evil:  :evil: , el verbo cambiar es con B de toda la vida y antes de b o p siempre M.

Y yo me pregunto, ¿para qué comprarse un libro si no se sabe utilizar o  no hay tiempo ni ganas para aprender a hacerlo?, pues lo mismo pasa con el lenguaje (escrito y hablado).

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Pues si lo tuvieras en el mesenger...  :117: 
Con cariño Alonso, pero esfuerzate más!

----------


## BusyMan

¿Creéis que alguno de los implicados excepto susy y alguno más se pasa por aquí?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Creéis que alguno de los implicados excepto susy y alguno más se pasa por aquí?


Haberlos, 'haylos'.

----------


## letang

> "budi allen", no tienes *porqué* saber como se escribe el nombre, pero ya que tienes internet podrías molestarte en buscar *como se hace*: Woody Allen. Hasta que me di cuenta de a *quien* te referías, pensé que era un mago o algo así.


*por qué:* _go to page 1_
*cómo se hace:* Interrogativos indirectos, van acentuados.
*cómo se hace:* Pensé que este uso excesivo del verbo "hacer" era sólo cosa de los catalanes (que en catalán se usa para muchas cosas) pero ya veo que los gallegos también.  :Wink1: 
Estuve releyendo la frase porque se puede entender como "buscar cómo se hace" "como se hace ¿el qué?" "cómo se escribe", por eso, aún pudiendo llegar a ser correcto, creo que queda más claro decir directamente "ya que tienes internet podrías molestarte en buscar cómo se escribe" o "cómo es".
*"echos", si es de hacer, "haz" la H; si es de echar, "echa" la H:* Otro uso extraño del hacer. Sería mejor poner "pon la H" o "escribe la H". Entiendo que querías hacer un juego de palabras, pero es que ver el verbo hacer donde no cuadra muy bien, me rechina bastante.  :Wink1:

----------


## sisly

Y yo perdiendo el tiempo en clase de lengua... :P

----------


## ganu

> Iniciado por ganu
> 
> "budi allen", no tienes *porqué* saber como se escribe el nombre, pero ya que tienes internet podrías molestarte en buscar *como se hace*: Woody Allen. Hasta que me di cuenta de a *quien* te referías, pensé que era un mago o algo así.
> 
> 
> *por qué:* _go to page 1_
> *cómo se hace:* Interrogativos indirectos, van acentuados.


Touché  :D 




> Iniciado por ganu
> 
> "budi allen", no tienes *porqué* saber como se escribe el nombre, pero ya que tienes internet podrías molestarte en buscar *como se hace*: Woody Allen. Hasta que me di cuenta de a *quien* te referías, pensé que era un mago o algo así.
> 
> 
> *cómo se hace:* Pensé que este uso excesivo del verbo "hacer" era sólo cosa de los catalanes (que en catalán se usa para muchas cosas) pero ya veo que los gallegos también. 
> Estuve releyendo la frase porque se puede entender como "buscar cómo se hace" "como se hace ¿el qué?" "cómo se escribe", por eso, aún pudiendo llegar a ser correcto, creo que queda más claro decir directamente "ya que tienes internet podrías molestarte en buscar cómo se escribe" o "cómo es".
> *"echos", si es de hacer, "haz" la H; si es de echar, "echa" la H:* Otro uso extraño del hacer. Sería mejor poner "pon la H" o "escribe la H". Entiendo que querías hacer un juego de palabras, pero es que ver el verbo hacer donde no cuadra muy bien, me rechina bastante.


Aquí discrepo.  :D 

¿uso excesivo del verbo "hacer"?, para eso está ¿no?, si escribiera:  "no tienes por qué saber como se escribe el nombre, pero ya que tienes internet podrías molestarte en buscar como se escribe" sería una "rebuznancia" de órdago. Desde mi punto de vista, el "como se hace"se sobreentiende que alude al verbo escribir (para no caer en la redundancia previamente citada).

"si es de hacer, "haz" la H; si es de echar, "echa" la H", no es ningún juego de palabras, es una regla mnemotécnica para acordarse de la ortografía de ambos verbos, concretamente: "Si el verbo es Echar, se Echa la hache. Si es el verbo Hacer se Hace la hache". Como me estaba refiriendo a MrAlonso, pues lo escribí en segunda persona.

A partir de ahora escribiré con dedos de plomo   :Lol:

----------


## letang

Como ves, las dos en las que discrepas no son correcciones sino recomendaciones (porque me sonaban un poco extrañas, pero bueno, eso es cosa subjetiva ya...).  :Wink1: 

En la primera ya dije que se podía entender como referencia al verbo:



> se puede entender como "buscar cómo se hace" "como se hace ¿el qué?" "cómo se escribe", por eso, aún pudiendo llegar a ser correcto, creo que queda más claro decir directamente


Y en la segunda, es una regla mnemotécnica y por eso decía lo de que es un juego de palabras, pero aún así también lo ponía como recomendación:



> Sería mejor poner "pon la H" o "escribe la H".


Sobre esta frase:



> no tienes por qué saber como se escribe el nombre, pero ya que tienes internet podrías molestarte en buscar como se escribe


Para evitar la redundancia podrías poner lo siguiente:
"No tienes por qué saber *cómo se escribe el nombre*, pero ya que tienes internet, podrías molestarte en buscar*lo*".
El "lo" hace referencia a todo lo anterior marcado en negrita.

Este hilo está guay, pero hay que darle más caña al Omaller, por eso de criar los cuervos...  :Lol:

----------


## letang

Hilo: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...hlight=#157664
Mensaje:



> Introspeccionate!


Corrección: ¡Introspecciónate!
Falta el signo de exclamación de apertura y la tilde sobre la o.

Hilo: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...hlight=#156863
Mensaje:



> Claro... ahora tienes más tiempo libre desde que no tienes que hacer de doble en las secuencias de riesgo de los anuncios de la lotería.....


Corrección: Después de "Claro" quedaría mejor una coma en vez de los puntos suspensivos. Después de "libre" no quedaría mal una coma para separar las dos ideas. Y al final, los puntos suspensivos son siempre tres y no más.  :Wink1:  

Hilo: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...hlight=#156725
Mensaje:



> Te confundes, bacalao. A tí lo que te pasa es que eres esférico, que es algo bien distinto....  :twisted:


Corrección: Los monosílabos no llevan tilde a no ser que sea necesario para distinguirlos de otros con la misma grafía (te lo dije / quiero un té). En este caso, no existe ninguna otra palabra como "ti" por tanto no lleva tilde.

Bueno, creo que por ahora ya vale... que voy y me pongo con el más difícil de pillar de todos, ¡con el único que hasta empieza las frases con mayúsculas! jeje.  :Wink1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Patrick I. O'Malley
> 
> Introspeccionate!
> 
> 
> Corrección: ¡Introspecciónate!
> Falta el signo de exclamación de apertura y la tilde sobre la o.


Ni para ti ni para mí.

El palabro (no lo entrecomillo porque es un término aceptado en el diccionario de la RAE) iría acentuado como dices porque las formas verbales con pronombres enclíticos llevan tilde o no, de acuerdo con las normas generales de acentuación. Las parlabras de este tipo que ya no funcionan como verbos, así como las compuestas por verbo más pronombre enclítico más complemento, siguen también, en cuanto al uso de la tilde, las normas generales.

Pero el problema reside en que introspecciónate sería un imperativo y lo sería del vervo introspeccionar en su forma reflexiva. Lamentablemente ese verbo no existe en castellano (aunque existía en el Latín). Debería llevar un auxiliar seguido de 'introspección' (probablemente algo del tipo 'haz un ejercicio de introspección o, simplemente, "haz introspección").
 :Wink:  

En cuanto al signo de exclamación en la apertura, efectivamente falta. Es un error achacable al hábito de escribir en otras lenguas durante todo el día, pero no es justificable. Touché! (sin exclamación inicial, es francés).   :Oops:  




> Iniciado por Patrick I. O'Malley
> 
> Claro... ahora tienes más tiempo libre desde que no tienes que hacer de doble en las secuencias de riesgo de los anuncios de la lotería.....  
> 
> 
> Corrección: Después de "Claro" quedaría mejor una coma en vez de los puntos suspensivos. Después de "libre" no quedaría mal una coma para separar las dos ideas. Y al final, los puntos suspensivos son siempre tres y no más.


Los puntos suspensivos, en este caso, expresan que ha habido un momento de duda, temor, vacilación o reflexión antes de continuar, por lo que su uso ha sido correcto de acuerdo al punto 5.5.2 del documento oficial de Ortografía de la Lengua Española de la RAE. 

Igualmente es correcto el que el siguiente enunciado ("ahora tienes...") comience con minúscula puesto que los puntos suspensivos no han cerrado el enunciado anterior ("Claro"). Es un enunciado único.

Luego no ha lugar a poner una coma después de "Claro" y los puntos sispensivos son correctos, listillo.  :twisted: 

El uso de las comas para la división de ideas no sigue unas reglas demasiado estrictas. Pero este caso no cumple ninguna de als reglas que obligan al uso de coma, por lo que su ausencia es correcta. No se está haciendo ningún inciso, ni se está invirtiendo el orden regular de las partes del enunciado. 

Es un enunciado completo y sin ruptura entre sus componentes. Es una afirmación 'ahora tienes más tiempo libre desde que...'.  :twisted: 

Y sí, son sólo tres y no cuatro.  :-( 





> Iniciado por Patrick I. O'Malley
> 
> Te confundes, bacalao. A tí lo que te pasa es que eres esférico, que es algo bien distinto....  :twisted:
> 
> 
> Corrección: Los monosílabos no llevan tilde a no ser que sea necesario para distinguirlos de otros con la misma grafía (te lo dije / quiero un té). En este caso, no existe ninguna otra palabra como "ti" por tanto no lleva tilde.


En esta tienes toda la razón. Aquí no ha lugar el uso de tilde diacrítica puesto que no puede haber lugar a ninguna distinción entre palabras de distinta naturaleza (como habría entre el posesivo 'tu' y el pronombre personal 'tú').

Esta es de las que se me suelen escapar. Has ganado un punto.  :-(

----------


## ganu

Saco a la palestra a MJJMarkos por un error muy común a lo largo de España y Sudamérica (por otra parte decir que MJJMarkos es uno de los muchos foreros que se curran la ortografía y gramática de sus post).

El error (que también está muy extendido en el foro) se puede ver en este hilo:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...2433&start=105

*MJJMarkos escribió:*



> .... De ahí el mal entendido (o quizás de esa vez en la que te *sentistes* agredido).


El error consiste en añadir una S a la segunda persona del singular de un verbo (cualquiera).

Lo malo de este fallo ortográfico, es su amplia utilización en los medios de comunicación (no sólo por el público si no también por los presentadores y demás "fauna" televisiva)

----------


## popt

> *Esta* es de las que se me suelen escapar. Has ganado un punto.  :-(


Pues ahí tienes otra, en este caso sí debería llevar tilde diacrítica:




> este2, ta, to.
> 
> (Del lat. iste, ista, istud, istos, istas).
> 
> 
> 1. pron. dem. Designa lo que está cerca de la persona que habla, o representa y señala lo que se acaba de mencionar. U. las formas m. y f. c. adj. y c. s.
> 
> ORTOGR. *En este último caso escr. con acento cuando existe riesgo de anfibología.*
> 
> (...)


En realidad era por tocar las narices, puede buscarse un doble sentido pero sería tan rebuscado que no parece necesario que tenga acento ortográfico.  Aun así, mejor si lo lleva  :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Tienes toda la razón Popt. En mi enunciado 'Ésta' es el sujeto y ha de llevar tilde.   :Wink:  

¡Capón para O'Má!  :(

Y, aunque la intención del hilo era reflejar errores más comunes y garrafales, tratándose de mí los acepto de todo tipo.  :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

Ý eso que esto no ha hecho mas que empezar.   :Lol:

----------


## eldavy

> Y, aunque la intención del hilo era reflejar errores más comunes y garrafales, tratándose de mí los acepto de todo tipo.


Me tiro a la piscina con la gramática, que hoy me he levantado guerrero...

"_la intención del hilo era reflejar errores más comunes y garrafales,_"

Según está escrita esta frase, entiendo que inicia una comparación pero no la termina, la construcción pide a gritos un "que": "_la intención del hilo era reflejar errores más comunes que graves_", por ejemplo.

Si no hay intención de comparar, creo que la frase debería ser "_la intención del hilo era reflejar los errores más comunes_"

Lo sé, no está argumentado a nivel teórico, ni falta que hace, sólo pretendo ser un poco "ballstoucher". Me voy poniendo a cubierto.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Te estoy 'ejcupiendo'. 'Que lo sepas'. :evil:

----------


## popt

Sólo por añadir la parte teórica al garrafal error de O'Malley que comentaba eldavy:




> más.
> 
> (De maes).
> 
> 
> 1. adv. comp. Denota idea de exceso, aumento, ampliación o superioridad en comparación expresa o sobrentendida. U. unido al nombre, al adjetivo, al verbo y a otros adverbios y locuciones adverbiales, y cuando la comparación es expresa requiere la conjunción que. No te detengas más. Sé más prudente. Yo tengo más paciencia que tú. Juan es más entendido que su hermano. Hacer es más que decir. Más lejos. Más a propósito. *U. t. con el art. deter.* en todos sus géneros y números, formando el superlativo relativo. Antonio es el más apreciable de mis amigos. Catalina y Elena son las más inteligentes de mis alumnos. Esto es lo más cierto. Estos árboles son los más hermosos, y estas flores, las más vistosas.
> 
> (...)


Aunque en este caso, al no establecerse un dominio de elementos, es superlativo absoluto en vez de relativo. Aun así la regla es válida.

¡Cuánto nos enseñas O'Ma! Gracias por tus errores  :Wink: 

PD: ¿Abrimos un nuevo hilo sólo para errores de O'Ma? Es que al final creo que está llegando al TOP-1 en número de errores   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Os estáis pasando de listos. En este caso se trata de una comparación sobreentendida y no es necesario poner la conjunción 'qué'. 

Si te fijas, Poptete, en tu texto hay ejemplos como son:

"Esto es lo más cierto"
"Más lejos"
"Estos árboles son los más hermosos, y estas flores, las más vistosas."

Por otro lado, Eldavy, dices:




> Según está escrita esta frase, entiendo que inicia una comparación pero no la termina, la construcción pide a gritos un "que": "la intención del hilo era reflejar errores más comunes que graves", por ejemplo.


No señor. La intención del hilo no era resaltar más los errore comunes que lso graves. Era resaltar los comunes sobre los infrecuentes ya sean esos (los comunes) graves o leves.

La alocución es correcta: "La intención del hilo era reflejar los errores más comunes y garrafales". Es una frase afirmativa, no comparativa. En este caso 'más comunes y garrafales' actúa como adjetivo calificativo de 'errores'.

Listos, que sois unos listos.

----------


## eldavy

> Te estoy 'ejcupiendo'. 'Que lo sepas'. :evil:


_
¡Un escupitajo!
Te deben de tener en muy alta estima... me paso las noches soñando que me escupen_

----------


## eldavy

> Os estáis pasando de listos. En este caso se trata de una comparación sobreentendida y no es necesario poner la conjunción 'qué'.


En todo caso la conjunción sería "que" y no "qué"   :Lol:  




> Por otro lado, Eldavy, dices:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Según está escrita esta frase, entiendo que inicia una comparación pero no la termina, la construcción pide a gritos un "que": "la intención del hilo era reflejar errores más comunes que graves", por ejemplo.
> 			
> ...


Correcto, por eso la coletilla "por ejemplo", refiriéndose a "graves".
Sustitúyase por "infrecuentes" y obtendremos el mismo resultado gramático, que no semántico.




> La alocución es correcta: "La intención del hilo era reflejar los errores más comunes y garrafales". Es una frase afirmativa, no comparativa. En este caso 'más comunes y garrafales' actúa como adjetivo calificativo de 'errores'.
> 
> Listos, que sois unos listos.


Incorrecto: la alocución sería correcta en caso de ser ésa, que no lo es, sino esta otra: "La intención del hilo era reflejar errores más comunes y garrafales" la cual presenta una sutil diferencia.

----------


## popt

> La alocución es correcta: "La intención del hilo era reflejar los errores más comunes y garrafales"


Si no fuese porque esto es lo que querías decir, te daría la razón.

Dado que lo estás usando como adverbio comparativo hay dos formas correctas de hacerlo, pero con diferente significado:

 :Arrow:  _(...) la intención del hilo era reflejar errores más comunes y garrafales (que los que estáis resaltando) (...)._

En este caso es una comparción relativa donde se sobrentiende el elemento con que estás haciendo la comparación.

 :Arrow:  _(...) la intención del hilo era reflejar los errores más comunes y garrafales (...)._

Aquí es superlativo absoluto.

Como decía al principio, si no hubiese sido por la frase que citaba podrías haber tenido razón, pero dado que querías decir lo segundo te faltaba el determinante "los".

Jejejeje, divierte esto de dar caña a O'Ma.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues mira por dónde creo me tengo que retractar. Efectívamente faltaba poner 'Los' para que lo que yo quería decir fuera correcto. Me había cegado la defensa de la ausencia del 'que' y no he caído en la falta del 'los'. El árbol no me ha dejado ver el bosque.

Ahora, si me lo permitís, voy a volver a mis conjunciones *copulativas*. Son más placenteras que vosotros.   :Wink:

----------


## eldavy

> Jejejeje, divierte esto de dar caña a O'Ma.


Un mal día lo tiene cualquiera; a mí mañana ya se me habrá pasado   :Lol:

----------


## letang

Un jueguecito:
Es la prueba de que han pasado los finalistas del concurso ortográfico nacional.
Te dan dos opciones y tienes que elegir la correcta.

No es por nada, pero yo las he acertado todas. Bastante triste que ésta sea la prueba final.

http://www.adn.es/ciudadanos/2007111...ba-frases.html

----------


## eldavy

> Un jueguecito:
> Es la prueba de que han pasado los finalistas del concurso ortográfico nacional.
> Te dan dos opciones y tienes que elegir la correcta.
> 
> No es por nada, pero yo las he acertado todas. Bastante triste que ésta sea la prueba final.
> 
> http://www.adn.es/ciudadanos/2007111...ba-frases.html


Pues sí que es triste, sí.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No he fallado ni una. Y en muchas no he terminado de leer ni la frase.

----------


## queco

¿De qué edad es ésto?
Porque el nivel es de dictado de 6º de EGB...cuando había de eso.


¿Bergantín, no venía de Verga? Algo así como colín, en traducción libre, por supuesto.  :Oops:

----------


## queco

Omaller, se te requiere en este instante.


de la firma de un forero:
"¿Me haces un truco...?claroo..
pito pito gorgorito... ¿como lo as echo? Magia...engalla enserio... toma si tiene truco hazlo tu. joe..."

Lo demás, a estas alturas...normal, pero El "engalla" me ha llegado al alma.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Omaller, se te requiere en este instante.
> 
> 
> de la firma de un forero:
> "¿Me haces un truco...?claroo..
> pito pito gorgorito... ¿como lo as echo? Magia...engalla enserio... toma si tiene truco hazlo tu. joe..."
> 
> Lo demás, a estas alturas...normal, pero El "engalla" me ha llegado al alma.


¿QUIÉN ES ÉL?  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## ignoto

Enagalla.

A tí te lo vamos a decir.

(Yo también lo he visto y también me quedé a cuadros).

----------


## keko

> Iniciado por queco
> 
> Omaller, se te requiere en este instante.
> 
> 
> de la firma de un forero:
> "¿Me haces un truco...?claroo..
> pito pito gorgorito... ¿como lo as echo? Magia...engalla enserio... toma si tiene truco hazlo tu. joe..."
> 
> ...


más perlas en un mismo mensaje de engalla:

Hola buenas a todos, estoy otravez por aqui, leiendo claro esta... no e contestado estos dias por que estado muy liado con el curro y demas, bueno vamos al tema:

__ aveis contestados diciendo __voy a esplicar mi  __ seguro de que ago algo  __ aqui biene mi problema supongo que como a todos cuando no le sale ni antes ni despues hay problema.. o eso creo..entonces la cuestion es que si lo ago con el mayor o bien se me ban todas las cartas __  __ nuca se me levanta todas y se me queda una sola osea nunca me sale el bucle, esto qeu os cuento es despues de seguir buestro consejo alguno sabe si es que e interpretado algo malamente de buestas grandes ayudas?





O'malley, ya tienes tu sudoku particular, tienes que corregir, acentuar y poner puntos y comas.

----------


## ignoto

Y adivinar qué quiere.

----------


## Mistico

> Shark, con ésa actitud de sabelo-todo, me dices mucho de ti mismo, y sí, estan en cinta, puesto que hay programas de televisión Americanos que hicieron una gala de homenage a Vernon ( la vistes ? ). Dejame hacer mentalismo, La respuesta es no!.
> 
> Pero mira,sinceramente,paso de seguir discutiendo en vano contigo, creo que hay secciónes en éste foro más interesantes que discutir contigo.


Bueno, unas pocas tildes inventadas...Una J de homenaje que se transformó en una G. Y una S sobrante en el tiempo verbal Viste del verbo ver...a no ser que la pregunta sea correcta y sea ¿La vistes? del verbo vestir.

Saludos :)

----------


## letang

> Shark, con ésa actitud de sabelo-todo, me dices mucho de ti mismo, y sí, estan en cinta, puesto que hay programas de televisión Americanos que hicieron una gala de homenage a Vernon ( la vistes ? ). Dejame hacer mentalismo, La respuesta es no!.
> 
> Pero mira,sinceramente,paso de seguir discutiendo en vano contigo, creo que hay secciónes en éste foro más interesantes que discutir contigo.


Mistico, y eso sin contar todos los signos de puntuación.

Americanos es un gentilicio y por tanto se escribe con minúscula (a no ser que esté al comienzo de la frase como en este caso)

Falta el signo de interrogación de apertura, y además entre la última palabra y el signo no va ningún espacio.

Después de la coma se empieza a escribir con minúscula, y falta el signo de exclamación de apertura.

Y después un par comas a las que le falta el espacio que hay que dejar después de ellas.

Por eso dije después de uno de sus mensajes que traer sus fallos aquí iba a ser mucha tarea.  :Wink1:

----------


## Mistico

Ya  Letang...pero es que no quería que pensara que era algo personal :P. Lo cierto, es que he escogido uno de sus mensajes más cortos porque si no iba a resultar muy trabajoso exponer todos los errores. 

Muchas gracias por echarme una mano en el análisis :)

Manu.

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Y adivinar qué quiere.


Jajaja, creo que esa tarea es más difícil.

----------


## Juandi

Allá va una pregunta que, aunque no tiene nada que ver con mensajes del foro, considero que puedo plasmar en este hilo.

Desde hace algún tiempo estoy viendo en numerosos rótulos, de muy diversas procedencias el nombre de pila _Luis_ escrito con acento en la_ i_, así: _Luís_

¿Existe alguna regla que me he perdido? ¿Es una novedad?

O’rtografiator, ¿dónde estás, que te necesito?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Estimado Juandi:

Hasta donde mi conocimiento y mi documentación llegan, Luis no debería llevar tilde. No sé dónde lo habrás visto pero, a priori, es incorrecto. Quizá deberíamos plantear la duda directamente a la RAE.

----------


## letang

Quizá el problema venga de una incorrecta traducción del catalán.
En catalán "Lluís" sí que lleva tilde, y quizá alguno al traducirlo al castellano simplemente quitó una L y dejó la tilde.

Creo que es una explicación bastante probable.

----------


## Ghod

> Estimado Juandi:
> 
> Hasta donde mi conocimiento y mi documentación llegan, Luis no debería llevar tilde. No sé dónde lo habrás visto pero, a priori, es incorrecto. Quizá deberíamos plantear la duda directamente a la RAE.


Pregunto...¿Luís no es hiato, y por tanto se tilda?

----------


## popt

El tema de la acentuación viene muy bien explicado en la wikilengua:

http://www.wikilengua.org/index.php/Acentuaci%C3%B3n

En el apartado de "La tilde en palabras de una sola unidad" aparece Luis como ejemplo de palabra sin tilde.

Lo de la traducción del catalán tiene sentido.

(En realidad sólo escribo este post para que se vaya conociendo esa página que está muy bien  :Wink: )

----------


## Ghod

> El tema de la acentuación viene muy bien explicado en la wikilengua:
> 
> http://www.wikilengua.org/index.php/Acentuaci%C3%B3n
> 
> En el apartado de "La tilde en palabras de una sola unidad" aparece Luis como ejemplo de palabra sin tilde.
> 
> Lo de la traducción del catalán tiene sentido.
> 
> (En realidad sólo escribo este post para que se vaya conociendo esa página que está muy bien )


Ok! gracias por la aclaración y por la página! :D

----------


## Juandi

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. No sabéis como me tranquilizáis.

Ahora que estáis al loro lo veréis acentuado muchas más veces de las que pensabais, sobre todo en los rótulos de crédito de cine y televisión. Por ejemplo, en la serie “Aquí no hay quien viva” tanto luís merlo como josé luís gil (parece ser que esa tipografía no tiene mayúsculas) aparecen con tilde.

La última que he visto fue ayer mismo en los rótulos iniciales de la película “El espíritu de la colmena”; no recuerdo el nombre.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## letang

Pues qué raro que lo escriban mal.
José Luis Gil es paisano tuyo, de Zaragoza, y su nombre (como todos los Luises obviamente) no lleva tilde.

Quizá el que haya escrito esos rótulos en la serie sea catalán y se equivocase.
Lo de las mayúsculas suelen ser "licencias artísticas" que se toman a veces.  :Wink1: 

Por cierto, sabéis que José Luis Gil lleva muchísimos años siendo actor de doblaje y es la voz habitual de Tim Allen, Hugh Grant, le ha puesto voz a BuzzLightYear y además ha peuesto voz a muchísimos anuncios en los que no parece que sea el mismo, sino escuchad esta muestra:

http://eldoblaje.com/datos/Muestras/108.mp3

----------


## BusyMan

Bah... ¿Hugh Grant? ¿Quién es ese?
Yo a ese hombre le recuerdo de toda la vida por ser el doblador de Dudo, el Fraguel amarillo!

Por cierto, el muy cabrón del Gil casi me atropella hace unos días en Atocha con su todoterreno. Si no fuera por Dudo le habría increpado...

----------


## Juandi

Efectivamente, Letang, mi paisano José Luis Gil es actor de doblaje desde hace muchísimos años durante los cuales ha doblado también a magos. Por ejemplo es la voz (durante las primeras temporadas) de Harry Anderson en “Juzgado de Guardia” y también la de David Copperfield en alguno de los programas más antiguos.

Como muy bien has indicado es también un especialista en publicidad. Aparece en docenas de anuncios (tal vez sean centenares). Es difícil encontrar una “tacada” publicitaria de TV en la que no salga una o dos veces.

Es que no me resisto a contar una anécdota. En uno de los episodios de “Aquí no hay quien viva” aparece un anuncio publicitario (ficticio, por supuesto) en la tele y fue él mismo quien le puso la voz (de forma no explícita). Resultaba divertido ver a Juan Cuesta viendo el anuncio sin notar nada raro. Naturalmente, sólo algunos “enteraos” nos dimos cuenta del guiño.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## BusyMan

> Hos habeis ido un poco del tema, creo yo....


Muy típica H en el ''os''

Bueno, y la tilde de ''Habéis'', pero el "hos" se lleva la palma y se ve más de lo que me gustaría.

----------

